# Sorry :-(



## angelarleyba (Sep 2, 2007)

After I posted my question I realized this thread is for pro caterers, and I'm most definetly NOT that....Sorry if I asked in the wrong place

Angela


----------



## chefsocal (Apr 11, 2006)

Angela don't be sorry if your getting paid to cater, your a professional..... You may be a beginner but we all started somewhere, :talk:


----------



## angelarleyba (Sep 2, 2007)

Thank you for your kind words.


----------

